# Feather plucking



## ashleighc (Jan 29, 2017)

My budgie rocky has visible white feathers on his belly and I am constantly catching him with feathers in his mouth. Is he starting to pluck!?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*That's impossible for us to know without more information.
Is your Rocky currently molting?
How old is he and how long have you had him?
Would you please post a picture of him showing the area you are concerned about?​To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html*


----------



## ashleighc (Jan 29, 2017)

I have had him for over a year. Yes he is molting


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*When he went through previous molts were they similar to this?

From what I can see, it looks like a normal molt.

Is he active, eating, drinking, pooping and playing normally?*


----------



## ashleighc (Jan 29, 2017)

Yes. I find feathers in his mouth ALL the time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Your response did not answer the questions I asked in my previous post. (?)

If you believe he is over-preening, then it is best you take him to an Avian Vet.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. 
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

Distinction between an Avian Vet and a Vet that "Will See Birds"

Having your budgie examined by an Avian Vet allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet in case your bird needs care for an injury or illness in the future. 
Additionally, it is always helpful for the vet to have a baseline for your bird to refer to should it need future treatment.*


----------



## ashleighc (Jan 29, 2017)

Sorry. Yes he is acting completely normal. Eating, playing. I'm a worry wart. By the pictures, does it look normal?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Yes, as I said in my earlier post -- it looks like a normal molt to me at this point in time.

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/374850-budgie-molting.html

http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/35938-molting-faqs.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-health/104927-miserable-molting.html*


----------



## ashleighc (Jan 29, 2017)

Thank you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You're very welcome.
:wave:*


----------

